# Tool box and solid tool post



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 1, 2022)

this is pic of solid tool post riser with sample of cutoff tool action and the completed tool box i could not get to post before . the difference between the cutoff tool before the removal of the compound and the solid tool post is very great. no chatter and a solid ribbon of swarf.https://photos.google.com/album/AF1...o/AF1QipPHnkmYm3-NAg3GO86TeeejEzMtRvZMY9Lnnj4


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice job on the solid compound replacement.


----------

